# Pet dragon making me look like a complete sketchbal again



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I took my sons bearded dragon in for her regular exam plus I suspected from her stress marks she had a parasite issue. Turns out she has coccidia and now 3 doses of ponazuril get to be administered over the next week. Freakin yay (grr). Any normal good little dragon would open their mouth and just take their meds. Oh .. No.. Not this one. Under threat of injury or death her mouth would still stay clamped closed like a lion with a mouthful of raw steak. I get to make a roach pill again for her meds. First off I hate needles! Second .. Do you know how much a liar I look like explaining to the pharmacist that I need a small needle to put meds in a roach for a dragon?!,! I am guaranteed to be the topic between the whole pharmacy staff for the most unusual drug addict story to get needles.. Oh my god why must Agent13 be sooo hard to medicate ?!? And on tonight's agenda .. Loading a needle and holding a live feeder roach still to inject meds into its belly(murdered my appetite for a week).

She's a brat.. World class level brat 
Rant done



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the meds really runny like say cold medicine, or pastey like toothpaste? If it holds up well, usually you can just paste on some of the medicine across a few roaches and let them loose for her to eat immediately.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Panazuril is kinda runny. However fenbendazole which is for another kind of parasite( she had this once before after a stay with my xbf) is more of a paste and after trying everything even two grown people holding her and a "beardie straight jacket" I did try exactly what you meantioned. It was a waste of the meds.. She stormed off and threw a tantrum in her cave after suishing said roach lmao. Now that med was a HUGE pain to get into a roach. She is just a special kinda level of hard head. Honestly stumped all the vets she's ever seen. Now I'm just laughing because I saw the looks on their faces when I was explaining what the needle was for so they understood what size I needed. haha. Sooo sketchy.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL, yea Im familar with fenben which is why I asked. I have injected meds into pinkies and mice before, but roaches... !!! What about dabbing fruit juice (or whatever juices necessary...) on the mouth/snout til she licks it? I do that for a debilitated beardie right now and use my nail to open its mouth for feeding..but of course, its a baby and not a grumpy adult.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

She was a grumpy baby lol. Yea.. no.. I know that technique and honestly envy you guys who have dragons like that. She rarely even drinks. Just soaks for her or moisture from greens or juicy worms like silks or horns. I look like a vets office here. I even have that tool to pry the teeth apart from the gap in the far back. She wriggles her clenched jaw and head free and slams it against that thing too. I think I really ate my words when I asked the breeder that bred her for the most dominant quirky healthy interactive 7-9inch female she had( she pointed me to this girl right away out of about 100 that fit that size and sex category). First round of this I went through with her the breeder texted me and said " Well I did give you EXACTLY what you asked for hahaha".

Side note.. you'd be surprised. When put in the right spot the roach actually is live long enough to feed off.


----------

